# Dependant Spouse



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I have heard that from this April (past) this UK State Pension element will no longer be paid to anyone who is about to receive a State Pension.
I could maybe understand that from X date all new workers stepping onto the pension ladder (yes I know you have to) will no longer receive this element, but to just say from now on your Dependant spouse will have to tighten their belt a bit ?


----------

